# Pansat 3500s vs Coolsat 5000; any PQ difference



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Anyone that has had experiance with these receivers notice any PQ difference using the component output on a HDTV?
Yes I know they aren't HD receivers, I mentioned a HD set because of the quality of the display.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

_The poll has been fixed. - *Holtz*_


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks..........


----------

